# We're home!!!



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston and I are home....He was great in the car....Whined for a couple minutes then settled in...about half way he fell asleep. Did great!! We've been home for about 1.5 hours. He still hasn't peed...so I'm working on that...just wanted to SHOUT OUT....

We're home!!
:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 

Trish & Winston


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

_PICTURES!!!_eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Trish!! How exciting - your children must be thrilled  Settle in, enjoy your day, and when you get that chance we would LOVE to see pics of your little one  Hav a good one


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Winston is home:whoo: Enjoy your time with him and post pics when you can!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'll take pics...I promise...the best part is ....*

KIDS ARE AT THE ZOO!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'll take pics...I promise...the best part is ....*

KIDS ARE AT THE ZOO!!

It's just me and Winston...

DH was home when we arrived and they met...he really really liked him....
:kiss:

So now we're getting used to each other...although he's staying right by my side...which is good because he still hasn't peed! At least that I can tell. LOL.

Off agian...

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

thats good that he is staying by your side Trish, that means he is bonding with you!! HAve fun with your new furbaby!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Trish, I'm sure your family is going to have so much fun with Winston. :whoo:

Pictures Please!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well...this is the best I have right now...*

He's SNOOZING away....










While I order last minute items...
* doggie life vest for boat
* doggie bicycle basket for bike rides
* Angel eyes for tear stains

DH says 'stop shopping...so I'm done'

He Woke Up....and I ran him outside and he WENT POTTY....
:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

No picture taken {though I was tempted}

Here's his favorite spot [so far]...We're going to sit on the front porch swing and wait for the kiddos...










eace:

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish, Winston is absolutely adorable. That little face. There's not much cuter than a sleeping puppy! Enjoy him. 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY!  I know you are SO very happy to have him home  And I had the credit card out for the first few days too! LOL, I just kept thinking of stuff I *might* need........which reminds me, I should go through the bags of stuff I bought and see if I DO need any of it! ound:

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! And mine also likes laying where the air conditioning is blowing on her too! haha.

CUTE CUTE CUTE!

Have fun 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Trish------Winston is so cute!He picked a nice cool spot!Quincy likes to lay on our floor register too.........enjoy your new family member!:whoo: :biggrin1: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Trish,

Congratulations! It seems as though he feels right at home. And what a lucky boy he is! He's got it made, a Mom to spoil him, three kids to play with, a vent to lay on :suspicious: heehee, and boating and biking to boot! He's one lucky lil dog!

In the first picture you posted, he looks alot like my little Callie.

Enjoy him .....and take (and share) lot of pictures! :biggrin1: 

Lisa


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Winston's adorable! And, from my experience, the credit card stays out.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, Trish, Winston is so cute - congratulations!! eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute...I just want to scoop him up and hug him :hug: Congratulations and welcome home, Winston!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Trish, he's such a little sweetheart! So glad he's home.....let the adventure begin!! :whoo: :welcome:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Winston's home. Congrats Trish now its time to enjoy your little bundle of joy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is a cutely! 
thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*A few more...*

of course I tried to wash the stains off his face and now they're wet and worse...LOL....thus the angels eyes order....




























He went poop right on the porch. LOL. At least it was outside.

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my gosh! it doesn't get much cuter than winston and your girls. they are all just too cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh how sweet....love the one of him looking out the porch slats! Look at those sweet little faces on your little girls.....he's one lucky little dog! All ya need is love!:baby: :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hadnt' heard that, Paige....of course if I had, I probaby would've asked my vet before giving her the Angel Eyes.

I will say, that I only treated her for about 2 weeks, it went away and hasn't came back  yay! Of course, she still tears, but there is no color to it, and she is always sneezing......so hello allergies!

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Kara...Winston has sneezed a couple times too...*

it's such a cute sound...

Glad to hear about the angel eyes. I'll have to take a good shot of his eyelashes. They're un-real. Of course, I'll have to wait til he wakes up....

Trish


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes pleeez do....want to see those long lashes!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
He is so adorable! I love the shot of him on the air vent- typical havanese! Dora finds an a/c vent where ever we go and will settle for a fan if there is no a/c. He is too cute!

I have heard bad things about angel eyes too. I had some for the maltese and she wouldn't eat her food when I put it on it- taste it yourself, I understand why... yucky!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IM so glad you got Wiston home now he is so cute what a face I bet the kids where happy too .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!:cheer2: hoto: Love the photos can't wait for more!hoto:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute!! :dance: 

He is so precious - enjoy!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Ok....more....*

I swear it's like having a newborn...LOL...

The girls are outside trying to get him to pee and son is upstairs taking a tub [so I can get him away from Winston...LOL]...

Here are pictures of kiddos...



















DH LOVES him....he only met him briefly at lunch and then came home for dinner gave kisses to all of us and grabbed Winston.....after dinner he held him before he headed out for a soccer game...










And the EYELASHES....Seriously...it's the black line above his eye...that's his eyelashes...









Trish


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Congrats on your pup! These are wonderful pictures, the eyelashes are gorgeous


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is so stinking cute, looks like everyone is in love already..
Good luck your first night.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just like with us humans---the boys get the best eyelashes!!!:frusty: 
PS-I love those photos :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I keep looking forward to coming back to this thread to see more pictures of Winston. He is precious. Even my husband, who does adore my boy, was just glancing over my sholder and said "who's that, he is a really cute one"! Enjoy. They grow up fast.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's right in style! False eyelashes are back IN!! Gorgeous fam!:wave:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty puppy to go with a good looking family. Congratulations.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Trish, he is a keeper, Thanks for sharing these special moments with your family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Trish, I just love Winston's markings! And your children are beautiful too! Great pictures. hoto:


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Trish, he is adorable!
The two leggers are pretty cute too!!!

I am so envious! 
Looking forward to hearing all the stories and watching him grow up.

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome home Winston! 

I love the photos. What a face on that little guy!

Wanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We made it through the first night!*

I couldn't get him to go before we went upstairs....so we took him up at 10:30 ish [he had gone at around 8:30 or so]. He whined a little bit in his crate but I was able to calm him so it only lasted about 5 minutes and then he was zonked. At 4 he started fussing...I ran him down and out and he peed. :whoo: It was harder to get him settled after that. I put him on my nightstand and petted him a little and he settled right down. Up at 6am, no interest in going yet though. Does he have a bladder of steel already?? I can only hope!! I'm sure yesterday he was just so worn out from it all...today the real pup will come out...

He has no interest in the small puppy kong filled with kibble....that was supposed to be a huge part of training...LOL.

We had neighbors pop over to meet him...[my middle child was screaming across the street....come see our new puppy]...everyone fell in love and wanted to know all about him.
eace: Thanks all for letting me share and brag.
Trish


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Here's a morning picture for you all...*

He was watching daddy leave....










Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What great pictures!! Winston & your family are beautiful!! It really is like having a newborn in the house, no one wants to do anything except be with the pup!! Enjoy!!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
What a cute watching Daddy leave photo! Looks like he is already very bonded.

Good luck with the kong. Unless I put steak or something really good into it, my girls had no interest. 

Dora does like the treat ball with little pieces of treats broken into it. She will push that thing for miles on the hardwood floors. If you get the talking one, make sure you turn the sound off really quickly. Mommy loves you 99999 times becomes not so cute!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So cute watching daddy leave. Have fun with your first full day of Winston today and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The only thing in the kong that remotely interestered Gucci was peanut butter. Though, when she was wee little I would just use an empty thread spool instead of a Kong, easier for her to handle.

I also tried to treat her with kibble, and she would just look at me like "are you kidding!" LOL

Great pics, Trish....he looks like he loves his new home and family 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Trish if you need a puppy sitter......:biggrin1: but you might not get him back!!
None of my dogs have any interest in anything kong related.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Awwww I bet wiston is wondering where is my daddy going .Have fun with him today and take lots of pictures


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

wow he's long *gg*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh.....nothing sweeter than a sweet, innocent little hav baby! Watching Daddy leave makes me want another RIGHT NOW!! MHS go away, come again some other day!!:biggrin1: :violin: :help:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!! I KNEW your hubby would wear down LOL! He'll be grateful he did too! My hubby loves out little guy. 

I have a little purple "spaceship" looking toy that twists apart and you put kibbles in. Rufus really likes it! He bats it around on the floor like a kitten and gobbles up the kibbles. Maybe look for that kind? My dogs aren't huge fans of the Kong either. ??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm so happy you found a puppy, Trish! He is absolutely adorable! It's great that things worked out for you the way you wanted them to.  Congrats!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks everyone!*

:grouphug:

We've had a GREAT day!!

He pooped 2xs in the family room...you just can't tell they're going to go! LOL. Well I learned after the 1st time but DH was with him the 2nd time and clueless.

He peed outside all day though. I'll take that!

It rained so he got his first bath...didn't care for that. And the hair dryer...Yikes....

We all survived. He took a serious power nap from like 6-7:30....couldn't wake him for anything...

He is just sooooo soft!!! DH can't get over that he doesn't shed. He's thrilled. He was cooing and baby talking like you wouldn't believe a little bit ago!:biggrin1:

It's hard not to carry him around like a baby....I have to constantly tell the kids and then one will say 'why are your carrying him?'  
More pics....

Graley's animatronic [sp?] dog Lucky wasn't so lucky today...









After his bath









Serious power nap









Just so stinkin' cute!









Trisheace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont think you can get any cuter than that...
I love the power nap one, just want to kiss that little nose.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Trish,

He is an absolute baby doll, I couldn't resist carrying him either. We are available for puppy sitting.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Winston is SO CUTE!!!    You are so lucky - I am jealous  You also have such a beautiful family - congratulations again and thank you for sharing your lovely pictures with us


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Trish you are doing a bang up job with that camera of yours! I'm loving it too! keep em' comin'!!op2: :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is just sooo cute - I want another!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*A little issue....potty...*

He's gone a couple times in the house with me right there looking. He doesn't squat or anything....just pees or poops. I take him out all the time and he just romps around. He can hold hit for a long time it seems [3-4 hours]....

But other than that, he's still adorable!!

Trisheace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't worry, Trish.....you'll figure out when he needs to go. Gucci gives me this "look", occasionally.....she'll whimper, but mostly its this *look* on her face that tells all.

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Winston !
You take a great pic !
Enjoy your puppy days! and get lots of sleep, there's so much to learn and so much fun to be had!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, that Winston is sure causing some serious MHS symptoms--- those eyelashes, that cute little nose. that adorable puppiness He is one adorable little guy and it looks like there is no limit to the love he will be recieving from your equally adorable children. Congrats and keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gelbergirl....LOVE your new photo of your baby!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Aw I love the picture of him sleeping that is just to cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am soooooooo sorry I haven't posted in this thread until now!!! Please forgive me!! :hail: I am loving all the pics of Winston! What an adorable pup and I can see the kids are thrilled with him, as is hubby. 

*"He has no interest in the small puppy kong filled with kibble....that was supposed to be a huge part of training...LOL."*

*** Neither Sammy nor Ricky took to the puppy kong either, but I'm going to try freezing stuff in there (forget who mentioned that trick) and see if that helps.

Is Winston contained in a small space most of the time? That will help with keeping on eye on his body language and interrupting an indoor pee or poop.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a bit late on the "Welcome, Winston" wagon, too. He is an absolute babydoll! I love his "power nap" pose. Who in their right mind wouldn't fall in love w/that??? Congratulations!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I showed by husband the pic of Winston, he said "Oh, he's beautiful!". He has MHS worse than I do. :biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks guys...*

I'm obsessed with his tear stains...they're driving me crazy. LOL....I think I've made them worse.

How on earth can you tell if they pee?? He's so low and when he's in the grass...no idea....:frusty: LOL.

We went for a bike ride [my basket came UPS today!]. He loved it! The wind in his ears....I'll have to take more pics this weekend.

Trish


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer streches forward and spread shis back legs..and pee's.. thats his style... lol


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston literally just stands there ...*

Oh well. We'll figure it out.

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, when Cash first came home I got so frustrated I took a scissors to his coat ( i am not suggesting you do that however - he looked like something the cat drug in) but it did help I could see him assume the position and be able to correct him. But other than that- we started keeping a log of when he went it became pretty consistant and we just kept leading him to his pads or outside every couple of hours.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Trish he is adorable. He looks like he fits right in with everyone. I espcially liked the picture of Winston on the stool watching daddy leave. Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish,

Winston is reminding me more and more like Riley, the facial hair is growing just like their dad's straight up... Word of advise DO NOT CUT.. I had a groomer cut Riley's (after I told her not to) and it took forever to grow out. Once the hair gets long enough it will have some weight and lay more flat. I know wetting it down probably makes the stains look worse but you are actually helping keep the hair out of his eyes and training it to lay flat. I used a little petroleum jelly right near the eye (not too close) to help plaster the hair down and also keep from getting too wet from tears.

Peeing while standing oh yea I remember that. Riley would be standing in the living room just looking right at me and I say are you peeing?? Of course he got all excited I was talking to him and would come running over tail wagging and I would look at the floor and see a puddle grrr. Dont worry you will learn his signs that he needs to go. Hopefully he will be a squater and never lift his leg like Ry also.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Leeann...a little late on the don't cut warning....*

I knew I shouldn't but I just couldn't help myself. I just trimmed a tad by the duct....didn't help. But at least he can see better. I thought he was blind for a while [still not 100% LOL] you'll put a treat on the ground and he'll walk right past it sniffing....

Riley is adorable in the puppy shot.....did he have the same coloring everywhere? How fun!

Thanks so much everyone!!

The kids ADORE him....they tried to teach him to catch the frisbee tonight. They cheered like crazy whenever he would go close to it. Too cute.

More pics......[he had his first real tub today]....



















TRISHeace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish around the duct is fine, I should have said the hair on snout and between the eyes. sorry.

Winston has more sable than Riley did but same black tiping and Riley's sable was a little darker, here is a side view.

Tell the kids to keep up the good work with the frisbee, these guys are so smart and will do anything for a cheer. I bet Winston gets real happy when they start cheering.

Good luck at the vets tomorrow let us know how it goes and what he is weighing in at.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Trish - Winston looks so cute in the after bath pictures. 

Leanne - Riey was just the most adorable little pup!!! And I love the way he free stacks. Bugsy does the same thing and I just love it.


----------

